# The Aqualizer is here :-)



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

HRZ-Aqualizer...










Made by HRZ Reisemobile of Germany. Its basically a mini waste treatment plant for motorhomes and boats, it takes all the toilet wastes, grinds them all down and treats it then all waste can go into the grey water holding tank for easy one step disposal.

>Aqualizer<

Do you reckon it will catch on?

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not unless the converters put proper u bends on the grey waste, can you imagine the smell.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You should have waited until Thursday with this bit of news


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's clever sh!t ....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> That's clever sh!t ....


..and I thought you'd poo poo the idea.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I knew a man that was poo pood.........(General Melchett) :lol: 

tony


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Sounds like a good bit of kit, but chuffin expensive

The HRZ Aqualizer costs including 19% VAT 1.980, - € plus chopper and installation. 

What do you need a 'chopper' for though? :lol: 

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grey*



Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Sounds like a good bit of kit, but chuffin expensive
> 
> ...


MMM

A Macerator is cheaper around £60-£200 off ebay. However, many people would not want you putting this along with grey dwon certain drains.

|TM|


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

For two grand I'll be walking my poopies to the disposal point for a while to come - beside you meet such nice people at the disposal, merrily chatting away while you dump your dumps


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

just wondering what you would put down the loo which would need "grinding".


----------

